

Soft Robotics Toolkit - taivo
http://softroboticstoolkit.com/

======
Eduardo3rd
This is great. I love it when academic research is broken down to such an
accessible level. This kind of documentation beats the pants off of reading
academic journals or emailing authors when you need to figure out the basics
of a technique like soft robotics.

It would be interesting to see a website that did this kind of translation for
more scientific techniques. I wonder if anyone is working on that yet?

------
iandanforth
As far as I know this is totally unprecedented. This level of detail and
openness from hardware research is just staggering. All I can say is a very
enthusiastic "Thank you!" to the team that put this together. I will have a
lot of use for the tools and tutorials.

------
rrmoelker
What a great resource. Really wonder how to program these actuators to get
your desired motion. Using kinematics is pretty much out of the window with
these systems. Everything uses learning algorithms I presume.

